# Is there a Rabbi or Jewish Elder Around



## coyotebgone (Jan 22, 2011)

Hello, 

Could you please contact me via private IM.  I have some historical observations that are very complimentary.  Hence, I have a few questions about the fiber of a Jewish families.  

I simply do not know anyone to ask.


----------

